# British Waterways Warehouse, Nottingham



## 85 Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

I first started having a proper look at these warehouses about a year or so after having known about them for a while. First visited a good few months ago now with Kaputnik and been a couple more times, firstly again with Kaputnik along with Ashless, the revolution, james.s and Peter and most recently again with Kaputnik along with Neosea and Gangeox.

I did a fair bit of research but most bits of info were about the other British Waterways building at the Water Front near the Evening Post offices near the City Centre. I emailed British Waterways and the heritage advisor there couldn't help. I had this week off so went to the Central Library in Nottingham and came up trumps.....

The quotes are from the Nottingham Corporation book of 1932. 



> The Nottingham Corporation (Trent Navigation Transfer) Act, promoted by the Nottingham Corporation, received the Royal Assent on the 29th July 1915. This act provided that from and after 1st January 1917, or such date as may be arranged, the portion of the Trent Navigation lying between Nottingham and Newark should be transferred to the Corporation, which the acquired the rights to the tolls on this transferred portion.
> 
> After the war (WW1), the Corporation of Nottingham, exercising its powers under the Act, took over from the Trent Navigation Company the control of the Nottingham-to-Newark portion of the river and have since pursued an energetic policy of constructing new locks and deepening the river under a scheme authorizing an expenditure of over £400,000. That sum had already been expended by the end of 1931.
> 
> At the Nottingham end of the section now controlled by the corporation, important progress has been made with the provision of new terminal facilities. A transit shed was the first building completed (by 1928) and close to it has since arisen a splendid new warehouse. This warehouse has a frontage to the river itself, but close to it is a basin, opening at right angles to the river, is being constructed and this will be flanked by Warehouse No.2 and Transit Shed No. 2. Railway lines run along side the warehouses and transit shed and link up with the L.M.S. Railway a short distance away.



BRITISH WATERWAYS






Warehouse No.1, with Transit Shed No.1 in the back ground





Warehouse No.2, from where the majority of pictures were taken from





From the L.M.S. Mainline to the warehouses, also branching off into what is now a seperate compound


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

> A short description of No. 1 Warehouse will serve to indicate not only its own excellent accommodation but also the nature of the increased accommodation that will become available when No. 2 Warehouse is completed. There warehouse is constructed of reinforced concrete and is considered to be the best of this type in the country. The riverside elevation, in line with the river wall, facilitates the loading and discharge of vessels. There are 4 floors each 170 feet long and 50 feet wide, giving a total floor space of 34,000 square feet. The ground floor is of reinforced concrete specially treated to ensure freedom from dust, while the upper floors are of wood on reinforced concrete.
> 
> The appliances for handling cargoes are specially designed for speed and economy. On the ground floor are electric transporters capable of travelling at a speed of 100 feet per minute for the full length of the warehouse, and in addition capable of stacking goods to a height of 9 feet above floor level. They can also discharge goods from barges direct to railway truck, or load lorries or drays at the various bays.
> 
> ...



The details are the same for Warehouse No. 2 apart from that having 5 floors, so the total floor space for that is 42,500 square feet. Also, together, the Transit Sheds provided a further 13,000 square feet of storage space combined with ample outdoor storage space.


They meant it with the lighting, about the size of a 150 watt bulb I saw in a shop recently





Top of the Spiral sack chute










Gravity chute


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

> The policy of improvement and expansion has already been justified by striking increases in the tonnage carried on the Trent, as the following comparative figures clearly show:
> 
> Annual tonnage carried for the years 1913 to 1926 inclusive
> 
> ...




I find that interesting as I never knew or thought about the possibility of being able to get to the sea from the Trent. Also the figures show that in the years after the Transit Sheds and Wareahouses were built (1928 onwards), freight on the Trent increased considerably. Almost certainly not all down to the Transit Sheds and Warehouses here but they likely played quite a large part in it. 

Just some random shots now

Not sure why but this is 1 of my favourite pics I took here















A few 'trees' were growing on the roof










This guy struggled to land on the edge in the wind, buzzed me about 3ft above my head as I was taking a picture of something





There was a large amount of paperwork left behind





I tried not to put too many pictures up as quite a few others have been and know they've all got some good shots.


----------



## james.s (Nov 16, 2009)

A few from me:
















'twas a good day.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

Almost forgot, this was in the newspaper cuttings the library had, from th Evening Post


----------



## Neosea (Nov 16, 2009)

Excellent thread and history 85 Vintage, the effort you have put into your research has paid off. Thanks for the invite to explore this little gem.


----------



## james.s (Nov 16, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Excellent thread and history 85 Vintage, the effort you have put into your research has paid off. Thanks for the invite to explore this little gem.



And what a gem it was (smelly too)


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

No probs Neosea, it was a good day out and picked up tips from you and Gangeox, hope you don't start charging next time 

It is slightly smelly James, wasn't so bad the 3rd time I went though


----------



## RiF (Nov 17, 2009)

love the images, alway throught this place was in use
you check out the builing across from it?


----------



## pricejs (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a great site. Did you roll anything down the spiral chute to check that it still worked?


----------



## Amiee (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool pics & history guys 

Hadnt of even known the site exsisted!!


----------



## Gangeox (Nov 17, 2009)

Great stuff Vintage, that history must have took a while to sort, well done, was a good day out. Heres few of mine:


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheers Gangeox, like the pic of the notice 

I've got 1 but saw yours come up on your screen after you took the pic and could tell the color in it was better, hoped you'd post it.


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 17, 2009)

Great job on the write up of the history, 
Apart from the smell of a thousand pigeons, this place is great, and has really good rooftop views, even the 'security' geese which followed us around, squawking loudly on the 1st visit, liked it up there!











Love the spiral staircases in each corner of the building,






View of the loading/unloading basin at the side of the river Trent,

























Ashless and The Revolution take a look around....






Sunlight warms the bones of a long dead pigeon....






While a couple of feet away, the next generation get on with things,


----------



## 85 Vintage (Nov 17, 2009)

Good pics mate, nice crisp shot of the security


----------



## Neosea (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool photos Kaptnick and Gangeox.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice one, looks good in there. Didnt any of you try the sack chute?


----------



## The_Revolution (Nov 18, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice one, looks good in there. Didnt any of you try the sack chute?



Covered in dried pigeon s**t which would of resulted in ripped trousers and a tetanus jab in the backside!

The others have this well covered, so just a few shots from me:





Number 1 building.





Chute.





C Floor.





Be thankful you can't smell this place.





British Waterways.


----------



## Neosea (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool photos The_Revo



Enjoy.


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 18, 2009)

Close to one of the warehouse buildings stands this modest little place, which was used during filming of the 1980's Central television series, Boon, starring Michael Elphick, as a motorbike loving private investigator, this building was used as the office of Crawford-Boon security, in the fictional Nottingham suburb of Blackstone. The rusty doors at the side of the blue door were added more recently. quite a lot of the 5 series were filmed in and around Nottingham locations, the basin at the side of the warehouse was used in one episode too. just something that may be of interest to those old enough to remember that far back!


----------



## herts digger (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boon*



Kaputnik said:


> Close to one of the warehouse buildings stands this modest little place, which was used during filming of the 1980's Central television series, Boon, starring Michael Elphick, as a motorbike loving private investigator, this building was used as the office of Crawford-Boon security, in the fictional Nottingham suburb of Blackstone. The rusty doors at the side of the blue door were added more recently. quite a lot of the 5 series were filmed in and around Nottingham locations, the basin at the side of the warehouse was used in one episode too. just something that may be of interest to those old enough to remember that far back!



Yeah Kaputnic,I remember it well,I think this was where Neil Morrissy made his debut playing Rockey,and the bike was a BSA A65 Lightning,and no,I dont wear an anorak,we must both be showing our age to remember this.


----------

